# 7 smart ways to find new customers



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Thought it wouldnt hurt to read this article and get some marketing ideas. It has a good perspective from a pro....


Direct marketing tips: 7 smart ways to find new customers - Apr. 12, 2007


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

you are welcome.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

> 4. Outdo the competition. If you are a dry cleaner, and ABC Cleaners down the street is offering 20% off to new customers, give your regular customers 25% off as an incentive to stay loyal.


ALL ENGINES STOP! 

What does that have to do with getting new customers? Also, letting your competition or your customers set the price commoditizes your product and once that happens you might as well pack up and go home unless you do so much volume that you can still make a lot of money.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

binki said:


> ALL ENGINES STOP!
> 
> What does that have to do with getting new customers? Also, letting your competition or your customers set the price commoditizes your product and once that happens you might as well pack up and go home unless you do so much volume that you can still make a lot of money.


Good question. The only thing I could make of it is this: It will keep your customers from going to another place, and therefore keep that business. If you reward your customers, they will spread the word about what you are doing and then bring in new customers, who will not get the discount, unless they stay loyal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

An interesting direction for this thread might be for *members to post their own 7 smart ways of finding new customers*. Who's up for it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are mine

1) Wear your product to a public event.

2) Join a club and make a few samples and wear/bring them to club events

3) Join the Chamber of Commerce and host a Chamber Mixer showing off your shop and products

4) Provide a free product to an organization in exchange for advertising in their newsletter

5) Let your vendors know they can refer customers to you

6) Give your customer a commission for referrals that create new customers

7) Have a product party (open house) for your customers and have them bring a non-customer guest to the party. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

1. Have cool "business" cards showcasing some of your latest designs. Give to people when discussing your company.

2. Wear your shirts.

3. Put a blurb at the bottom of e-mails.

4. Have a contest.

5. Find the "cool" people in your area and give them some of your products.

6. Sponsor an event or donate some products to a charity auction.

7. Wrap your car with graphics and your brand.


----------

